# CARBONATED DRINKS WITH SWEETNERS



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I just read an article somewhere that said that a study was done for fibro and when the control group was taken off all carbonated drinks their symptoms imporoved within 72 hours. Worth a try , huh??


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

Hi, Yes! I know, for me, carbonated drinks of any kind make me swell up and that makes me feel awful. I rarely drink them. DD


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Have you ever tried sugar reduction and green tea?I did with wonderful results.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Wow, this is interesting news to me. I've never heard of it. I know that if I drink too much pop I start getting a sick feeling in my stomach (especially cola). Orange pop and ginger ale is okay. Well the last couple of days should be a tell tale sign because I've been drinking diet pop and soda. I've been helping my brother move and all he drinks is diet pop (yuck!) Admflo where did you see this article?


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I don't remember now, I read so much. I know that since I've been on this regimen, along with ( I forgot to tell you this) I take Chromium every morning for low blood sugar also, anyway, with that, sugar reduction, very, very little carbonated drinks, ginger root caps, green tea/ginseng(and now molassess for constipation) I feel better than when I was 20 yrs. old!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2002)

Admflo, I do know sugar reduction helps. I eat very little, but I DO have to have a "fix" every now and then (especially with PMS







) I can't drink green tea. Be careful with how much you do, it is loaded with vitamin K. I know a gal that ended up with blood clots from it! Which is why I can't drink it. I have a clotting disorder, have had pulmonary embolism twice.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I just read a few articles on this and none of them mentioned Vit. K, in fact, the opposite, a slight blood thinning would occur. Do you remember where you read this?


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

DD- thanks for the advice, I just found a website that DID mention the Vit. K. Guess I better stick to ginseng and pray that I can still have these great bm's. Thank you.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Carbonated drinks only cause me GERD, bloating & gas, but NOT MUSCLE PAIN (that I know of).NOR does SWEET soda cause me muscle pain, though it can cause stomach upset (since that's the nature of sweet stuff.Sweets (such as soft drinks, honey, sugar) tend to help food digest (perhaps due to acid reaction?) while at the same time causing stomach upset ESPECIALLY IF IT'S NOT BALANCED WITH BUFFERS, SUCH AS FOOD CONTAINING MAYONNAISE, OLIVE-OIL, ETC.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi eyeryone,I noticed that carbonated drinks were a serious problem about 2 years ago, I haven't touched it since (but I long for it) It hasn't made an enormous difference but I do feel terrible if I touch even a drop. I can't drink green tea or ginsing, I've tried a lot of herbal things but my stomach can't tolerate any of it, I end up doubled over. I did give up alot of sugar but I agree that the PMS is when I load up on the sweets, but I switched to baby cookies, less sugar and more nutrition than double fudgie-O's and oreos.What I wouldn't give for a big chocolate cake with whipped icing! What I wouldn't give for a chance to be normal!


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

LoriAnn, why don't you try the ginger root caps?I take 2 in the morning and two at night, have cut back now because I eat anything (except colas) and get no gas. It has changed my life. I am more self confident at work because I don't have to worrry about the gas. I can go out in public and socialize now, too.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi admflo,I've never heard of ginger root caps, what is it, where do I find it and will it affect acid reflux?Thanks for the info


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

In the grocery store with the vitamins. I take two in the am and 2 at night, now reduced somewhat. If you read in the health food books it tells you that ginger has been taken for centuriesfor digestive problems. It also has some calming effects.


----------

